# New here, need help/opinion.



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

She's very cute! I would have guessed Aussie mix, personally.


----------



## Rkaymay (May 12, 2014)

Aussie or Border Collie mix is my guess. Neither of those dogs have gold colorings though - that would have to come from somewhere else. Maybe some German shepherd in her too... She's adorable!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Golden Aussie GSD?


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm thinking Golden and Aussie too. Face doesn't look Golden but feathering on rear and tail look Golden, as does coat color.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

I'll pile on with the golden/aussie mix mob. She's a pretty girl.


----------



## GoldenFocus (Feb 28, 2016)

Golden from Down Under


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

she's beautiful!
I'd go with the shepherd part, too - she reminds me of my nephew's Pepper who was truly my love dog, even though she wasn't mine.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

The eyes aren't golden retriever eyes.... though the dog may have golden retriever somewhere behind her. Probably the aussie mix thing was about right.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Aw, she's so sweet! I totally agree - Australian shepherd and something - quite possibly some Golden Retriever in there!


----------



## Charlotte'smom (May 22, 2014)

She's is really cute! Don't discount the fact that she could be more than a mix of 2 things. It is not uncommon for people to classify a mixed breed dog as the 2 most prominent breeds but it's very common for them to have multiple blood lines. I see golden, aussie and maybe german shepherd or even some border collie.


----------



## Betty_A (Dec 28, 2015)

Maybe fun to get a DNA test!


----------



## cartersgma (Mar 31, 2014)

I would say there is herder background there.
The working Aussies have a wider range of colours, which you sometimes see sables and yellows (which is not allowed by the kennel clubs)

For fun you could get your dog DNAd but this is not like parental DNA.
They look for patterns of genes which they compare to breeds, so it is not guaranteed, but fun. I had my big Draco done. he is a GSD x Border Collie. The results came back
That one parent was a GSD and the other was half Britanny spaniel, quarter Afghan and quarter basenji. Hahaha. 
But you know what he just my big suck (everything is my favourite thing) Draco and I am more than happy with that

Enjoy


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I see Aussie, Golden possibly, and maybe GSD. Her eyes hint at some intelligence there . She's pretty.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> Golden Aussie GSD?


I thought I saw a little German Shepherd too in the face.


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom (Feb 8, 2016)

The back end and feet look Golden like, does she have webbed toes? That would define her as having retriever of some kind in her. If not then I would lean towards the herding background. Also, what in time her habits will tell you too. Retrievers act different from herding dogs, which are different again from shepherds, even though they have a herding background, they are more protective than say a border collie.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome and Congratulations of your new girl, she's adorable. 

I have to go with the others, thinks she's golden with aussie or maybe GSD in her. 
Amazon sells DNA tests if you want to know for sure.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Your Girl*

I think your girl is just adorable and precious! Love her look.
*I would say she could be Golden Retriever/Aussie or maybe even 
Nova Scotia Duck Toller.
Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever Dog Breed Information - American Kennel Club*I believe the Toller Is related to Golden Retrievers.

*There is a section on this forum about the Tollers:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/nova-scotia-duck-tolling-retrievers/*


----------

